# Attending nationals '09. I need a place to stay.



## rubiksguy (Jul 28, 2009)

If anybody has any spare space where I could stay during the nationals (at your house or in a hotel), that would be very appreciated. Please pm me. Or email [email protected] If necessary, I could chip in some money. 

Thank you in advance,
Jameson


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 28, 2009)

I would offer you space, but I think I might have you use my magic wand... so I would refrain from it for your sake. Sorry :/





numbersign


----------



## Weston (Jul 28, 2009)

why dont you stay at the dorms?
me and a couple other friends are.

i know a bunch of other peopel are too


----------



## rubiksguy (Jul 29, 2009)

I would just like to stay with a few cubers. It would be a first for me. Better than staying by myself.


----------

